# Help Required Identifying Opera Song!



## gwagon (Feb 26, 2014)

G'day,
I do not normally go to the lengths of signing up to a forum for the sole purpose of finding the name of a song, but I was simply enchanted by this song, that I must know what it is!




It's a YouTube video and the song starts at around the 48th second of the video.
Any help would be appreciated!
Thank you


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

gwagon said:


> G'day,
> I do not normally go to the lengths of signing up to a forum for the sole purpose of finding the name of a song, but I was simply enchanted by this song, that I must know what it is!
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Brindisi from Act I of *La Traviata*.


----------



## gwagon (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you! Do you know any similar pieces?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

gwagon said:


> Thank you! Do you know any similar pieces?


get the whole la traviata opera. The music flows like champagne non stop. It is one of Verdi's most cogent musical work.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Sighs It's mentioned in the commentary! I was hoping it might be more of a challenge.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

gwagon said:


> Thank you! Do you know any similar pieces?


They should be called arias--not songs.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

More about drinking:

*Il segreto per esser felici*

*Finch'han dal vino*


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Also "_Infia L'ugola_!", Iago's depressingly evil drinking song in Verdi's Otello. Let me the cannikin kink. :tiphat:


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

Bevo al tuo fresco sorriso, from _La Rondine_.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

If verismo items are still allowed: _Viva il vino spumeggiante_, from Cavalleria Rusticana.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The drinking song from opening of Tales of Hoffman?


----------



## Romantiker (Feb 23, 2014)

"Drig, drig, drig, maître Luther!" from _Les Contes d'Hoffmann._


----------

